# Adult Kimono Slippers



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

http://niftyknitting.com/kimono-slippers/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

CUte and comfy looking.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I love this pattern...and ONE day I will just knit them up lol
Thanks for posting.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

You could crochet these also


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

OK, crochet version. I knew I had it somewhere

http://sarahsweethearts.blogspot.com/2010/09/fun-folded-toddler-slippers.html


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

And this is what sent me on the look out for the crocheted version so I wouldn't have to figure it out. I could but why re-invent the wheel
http://sew-whats-new.com/photo/felt-baby-slippers-free-pdf-pattern?xg_source=msg_mes_network

I haven't tried these yet but it might be a good charity project for those who can't knit or crochet. Hmmmm....


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful SisButterweed....definitely want to make a pair...


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yet another pair I HAVE to make. I moderate the Slipper and Surrounding group on Ravelry...and yeh...im kinda addicted to making slippers. I have seen this particular slipper in another stitch somewhere...Definitely looks like a fun creative, do your own thing project...


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

DakotaSis...must confess I love knitting these slippers also...mostly because my feet get so cold and picking an easy pattern is not comproming style and good looks..any other patterns you would care to post would be very appreciated by this olde CroneKnitter.... :lol:


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

There are tons of free patterns on Ravelry...its a free site to join..Our group "Slipper and Surroundings" is a great place to start looking for the freebies...if you want more ravelry info/help just ask!


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks...will do...and will look you up whenever I get there....


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Great...I am also Dakotashivers there! Makes is easier for me to remember! haha


----------

